# HELP! Enlarged spleen and tumor 9yr old GSD...



## icycleit

Hi, I just got a second opinion on our 9 year old female GSD. She has a definitive tumor located below her stomach near the spleen and the spleen is enlarged and also her right side of the heart, probably due to having had HW's and then being treated prior to our adoption of her. I just need advice... The vet says week by week, maybe a month? Obviously at her age we are NOT going to do exploratory surgery or have anything removed as the risk is high. I was just wondering IF anyone could help me in making a decision, do we go ahead and humanely PTS in the next few weeks or just let this go? I CAN NOT let her suffer or wake up one morning where she is bleeding out or the spleen has ruptured. Her stomach is very large, meaning hanging low, and I am sure at this point is carrying fluid? I am measuring her daily for enlargement of the area and palplating. This just seems so sad to me and we just PTS our male this summer of 12 1/2 years! I don't want to make a rash decision and live with regret. Our vet gave me the best advice when we let our male go, and that was, "better to be a day early than a day late!" I just don't know how to decide if this applies to her, she seems happy wags her tail, only walks short distances, but trails behind and is becoming winded after about .25 miles? I wanted to see if anyone had advice, what to look for and just support?????
THANKS< Not wanting to say good - bye!


----------



## Stosh

Ultimately only you can make that decision, she's trusts you with her life. I had to make that decision for my last gsd when she was almost 11, she began having seizures and maybe strokes. Physically she seemed fine but she became fearful, confused and pretty much just slept in the laundry room where she felt protected. As the seizures progressed I couldn't bear that she felt so unsafe and traumatized. It was agonizing and I doubted my decision for weeks after but I knew I had to do what was best for her, not selfishly keep her here for me. My responsibility was for her safety and well being. I loved her so much that I didn't want her to go but I loved her so much that I had to let her go. I still miss her desperately, as I know you'll miss your girl.


----------



## DharmasMom

I am so sorry about your girl! Ultimately no one can make that decision but you. I know with my bunny I didn't want him to suffer or be in pain for even one day. I agree with your vet on the "better one day to early" deal. These are the worst decisions and I am sorry you have to make it. Spend as much time with her as you can and I am sure she knows you love her!


----------



## LisaT

There are some animal communicators that will tell you that many dogs prefer to stay and fight rather than to be euthanized early. 

I really think it depends on the dog and the relationship that the dog has with those around them.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I know this isn't even close. But we had a 10 year old cat, Buddy, and he was diagnosed with Liver or Kidney failure, I don't remember which at this second. They said, we could medicate him and he could live longer but he could have many bad days, but were the bad days worth the good days? He was really sick, at that time we were at a loss, and he was really weak, it felt like he was suffering. We had him humanely PTS. 

Till this day, we wished we could have given him the chance to fight, given him the meds, see what could have changed. We both feel like we gave up on him. Didn't give him his chance. Everybody has to make that hard decision on their OWN, it's never an easy one. 

I'll pray for your baby, and for guidance in your decision...


----------



## Elaine

When my dog had osteosarc, he felt totally fine. I did research on how long he had before his leg would break which would cause him excruciating pain and immediate euthanasia. The average time from diagnosis to breaking was six weeks so I made an appt and put him down at four so his last moments here would be happy and pain-free. It was horrible putting him down when he felt fine, but it was the right decision.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Talk to the vet. Unless s/he says otherwise, if your dog is still happy, I'd let her be. The late Barker the Elder was rather gimpy in the last year. She stayed at the barn rather than go on trail rides but she loved going to the barn. She loved time near the horse. Before this, her rides had grown shorter by increments but the light was still in her eyes, especially around the horse. She was at the barn with the horse just days before she diedat 14.5. I do not regret helping her out to the barn, helping her walk or anything I did in that regard.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Very hard decision to make and I do feel for you. It is so hard to lose our kids. We don't want to ply God but we don't want them to suffer either. 

I'm for being ready to go the minute you feel she is sliding. I think I would wait and watch day to day for at least a few days to a week yet. :hugs:


----------



## icycleit

Wow, all of you who have crown/knighted member experience on this site, have totally spoken to my heart with regard to my girl. I want to give her a few more weeks, maybe take her in to the vet again so they can really observe her and perform some more assessments and give me some guidance. My biggest fear is waking up to a dog suffering and having some how missed the symptoms just ever so slightly. The experience with our male I still regret it, just wondering was there something more? He went so very fast in 3 hours, it has just been haunting. I guess I was just looking for some of you who have been in this position to give me some guidance. For that I do thank you all for your comments. :0)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I petsat for a lab who had cancer, unfortunately, on my watch, her spleen became enlarged and was ready to rupture. I "knew" something wasn't right and I think you will to when the time comes. Java, could barely get up, and was quite wobbly, and getting very very bloated looking. 

Being a lab and a tough girl to boot, she would still eat like hog even tho she was very near the end 

Java had cancer for some time, she was a real trooper, but that day, I knew it was her time and when the time comes, I think you will to

Enjoy every day with her


----------



## Dejavu

icycleit, my heart breaks for you. 

As others have said, it's your decision and it's the most difficult one, but only you know if you should do it and when. 
I firmly believe our pets do give us signs, and nobody but you who is close to her would pick up said signs from your beloved pet.

It's been exactly 9 days, 2 hours and fifteen minutes since I put my puppy to sleep, and it still is hard, very hard to accept I made that decision. But she was going downhill, and fast. The very last day, I knew something was very very wrong and if I left her on her own she might be gone soon, and most probably in a bad way and there would be no one to help and no vets to run to. So I rushed to the only e-vet available on Jan 1st, and when he checked her and told me what I was fearing to hear, that there was nothing to be done, except hospitalizing her and HOPE AND PRAY she would get better, and better wouldn't even mean it would be a decent quality of life, I decided to let her go.

It hurts, so bad I can't breath when I think about her, but deep inside I feel relieved that she's not in pain or suffering anymore and that she's free of this nasty disease that is renal failure.

Like my dad told me, "the worst thing you could have done would have been to just leave her on her own and do nothing". And I guess he was right. I fought for her as much as I could, but I knew when it was time to give up for her sake.

My thoughts are with you and your girl. Give her lots of hugs and enjoy your time with her. Sending tons and tons of hugs for you. Be strong, both for you and her.


----------



## katieliz

in june of the past year i went through this with the shepster. he was diagnosed around memorial day, he'd been having small internal bleeds for maybe a month, symptoms i'd mis-interpreted as pain from arthritis...not wanting to move around much, staring off into space...from the time the doc palpated the tumor(s) until the day shep told me it was time to go, was barely 10 days. it was clear to me that it was time, as i expect it will be to you...but it is the hardest, the hardest, decision to make. i am so sorry. take good care.

ps: if you have a mobile vet who will make a house call, i cannot recommend it enough, for both you and your girl.


----------



## PupperLove

I am so sorry about your doggie.  . I have never had to put an animal to sleep, but a family member just had to put their dog down from cancer, and I was there to say good bye to him; it was very hard. It was hard seeing him go from good, to terrible, seeing the pain that my family was going through, and it was even hard for me even though he was not my dog. I cried alot. 

I made the decision, that when the time comes for my boys, I don't want to see them or remember them at their worst...and worst, meaning hardly any life left as I saw in their dog. No way. IMO they waited too long and in reality it was for themselves, not what was best for him. When the point of no return hits, that's it, and you will know. They knew but were in denial. For me, when the day comes that they can't get up, or they are in pain, or they stop eating or drinking, I am not going to let my dogs go on. 

Take tons of pictures, and take VIDEOS of your dog. It's been comforting to watch the tons of videos they had of their boy when he was still doing alright. It's hard to not automatically think of the last way I saw him, and seeing the videos reminds me that he WAS always smiling. Pictures are great, but videos actually bring them back to life in a sense.

I'm so sorry again...this is a very hard time and there's no easy way to go about it. Make a plan if you can, and don't over think if you are doing the right thing. Do what your heart tells you to do not what your head tells you to do; it's easy to make excuses or second guess everything. And they can't really tell us if they are in pain. 

Best of luck to you and the tough decision you will need to make.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry, I went through this with my 9yo two years ago (it is hard to believe that it has been so long).
Our experiences are described in this thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/105191-please-say-prayer-my-boy-hs.html
The "good" thing about this cancer is that it is not painful.
Sending positive thoughts your way...


----------



## icycleit

JakodaCD- 
Oh my after reading what you said, she is so bloated looking, her chest, her neck and her stomach just sags like I can't believe! Okay the last few nights, she has been wanting to sleep in the bedroom near us. New stuff: today I walked this morning, usually she will walk part way up the road, and turn around and come back. Today after I walked 1/2 a mile I came back to see her sitting in the middle of our cul-de-sac! She is getting a little uncautions of cars too, wanting while on walks to just walk right up to a moving car, which she has never done before. This evening she climbed the stairs to sit next to me while I rode my stationary bike for 1 1/2 hours. She is becoming very clingly, she keeps looking at me with her big eyes and holding my gaze, usually she looks away, she seems sad. Any one have experience with a dog who had a history of being mostly independent and then all of a sudden clinggy like this? One of my Rescue friends suggested I post this new information about her recent behavior. I have also been measuring her diaphram, 5 days ago it was 32 inches then went to 35 and today 33? I don't feel anything hard in that region? Advice????? Thanks everyone!


----------



## JazzNScout

I'm so sorry. I lost my 9 yo GSD, Jasmine, in 2009 to a splenic tumor. I made an appointment for her but thought I would have to take her in earlier as her condition worsened. Basically, I gave her pain meds and watched her for signs re: how she was feeling. It was very, very difficult and I feel for you. 
Again, so sorry you are dealing with this and hugs to your sweet girl.


----------



## icycleit

*Pictures of GSD 9 years*

I got some pics just this morning, she is very camera shy... thoughts? I am going to the vet office this morning and going to see if they can see her on Saturday and get the vet who established the practice 30 years ago, with the MOST experience to see her. He has only seen the x-rays and not her in person. She was seen by a much younger inexperienced vet for the x-rays. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I think alot of dogs who get older into their senior years, become more clingy with their owners. I also think seeing this more experienced vet will only benefit you and her, to get a better idea of what's going on/what you should do or not do.

Her pics look good to me, but it's not what's going on on the outside but the inside

Java, was REALLY bloated the day she passed, and could barely move, while she didn't 'act' like she was in pain, you just 'knew' something was very wrong.

I would ask the vet if there is possibilty of removing the spleen, I honestly think if the owners of Java had DONE that when they first found out, she would have lived longer , (they were going to a vet that I wasn't thrilled with, and you can only say so much to people who believe everything their vets say

Please keep us updated, I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Rusty_212

I had to have my girls spleen removed when she was 8. But she didn't have a tumor. She lived to just past 13. So sorry your girl is sick. I'll say a prayer for you and her.


----------



## katieliz

thinking of you and your girl tonight. take care.


----------



## RebelGSD

They tend to have small bleeds between larger bleeds that are obvious to us. The condition is not supposed to be painful, but the blood loss certainly makes them feel weak and "different" which is scary. They feel better afterthey reabsorb the blood. She is feeling that something is "not right" and that causes changes in behavior. The change in behavior will vary depending on the personality. Some withdraw, others seek out our company. 
Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## katieliz

yes, i didn't recognize the periods of weakness coming from the small bleeds, and attributed it wrongly to pain from arthritis. then when the bulge appeared at shep's waist, and the vet palpated his abdomen...that's when the diagnosis was made. within less than ten days there were palpable tumors on his chest and ribs as well. these dogs are all so incredibly special.


----------



## Runswithdogs

Our golden died from a tumor on her spleen, it burst and even though my mom rushed her to the vet, it was too late for her. She had to put her down. It happened quickly, she had been acting a little off, but nothing extreme, but the day that she was PTS she was obviously in a lot of pain. 

I think if we had known, we would have wanted to have her go out peacefully before the pain, with all of us around her and able to give her a very special last couple of days. It was awful for my mother to have to say goodbye under those circumstances .


----------



## PSTEW

My GSD is 13 & xray showed a mass on her spleen. She seems to be doing OK for now. Very clingy, she has incontinence very bad, so I cannot bring her inside the house. She is eating well. She drinks tons of water. I think she is too old to under go surgery. Please advise what I should do. If she stops eating or getting around or in pain then I will certainly not let her suffer.


----------

